# Visualizing



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 August 2006)

I am interested in who visualises how much money they are going to make trading, be it weekly, monthly or yearly, before they start the period in question. 

If you don`t then why, and, or what do you do?


----------



## Bobby (9 August 2006)

Snake please jump down to the thread below & hold hands with us !
Please


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Snake please jump down to the thread below & hold hands with us !
> Please




Ha, ha..  

I have to jump two down now because of Techs post.


----------



## Bobby (9 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Ha, ha..
> 
> I have to jump two down now because of Techs post.




That was funny HaHAaaaaa!!!!!!!

Please do it ..  

Bobby.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 August 2006)

Hey Bob happy 500th post. Keep it up and Realist will quadruple you in weeks  I`m off to bed now, must get some energy to deal with the aliens tomorrow. :alien2: 

Snake


----------



## Bobby (9 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hey Bob happy 500th post. Keep it up and Realist will quadruple you in weeks  I`m off to bed now, must get some energy to deal with the aliens tomorrow. :alien2:
> 
> Snake



Thanks Snake , sleep well mate .

bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I am interested in who visualises how much money they are going to make trading, be it weekly, monthly or yearly, before they start the period in question.
> 
> If you don`t then why, and, or what do you do?




Ok. 

So, does anyone visualise their goals?


----------



## Bobby (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> So, does anyone visualise their goals?




I,ve had some good dreams   kind of visualisation .

Had the illusion I was a stealth trader who had cracked the code to never lose .
Trouble was I did,nt remember the code when I woke up.

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I,ve had some good dreams   kind of visualisation .
> 
> Had the illusion I was a stealth trader who had cracked the code to never lose .
> Trouble was I did,nt remember the code when I woke up.
> ...




Did that mean you had the ability to trade undetected? Was it like the matrix where you looked into the screen looking at code to see a 3d image jump out at you? 

Bob you had a dream before; something about an almanac wasn`t it?


----------



## Bobby (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Did that mean you had the ability to trade undetected? Was it like the matrix where you looked into the screen looking at code to see a 3d image jump out at you?
> 
> Bob you had a dream before; something about an almanac wasn`t it?




Yes Snake I was using half a dozen brokers to long & short , electronic order replenishment, B/S in the depth etc... the code told me what the big boys were going to do.

That otherone was buying all those old hand written charts that went into the future   

Going to bed now , wish me pleasent dreams !

Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yes Snake I was using half a dozen brokers to long & short , electronic order replenishment, B/S in the depth etc... the code told me what the big boys were going to do.
> 
> That otherone was buying all those old hand written charts that went into the future
> 
> ...




Pleasant dreams Bob.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> So, does anyone visualise their goals?






Hi Snake,

...... anybody interested in learning about visualising goals and
other guided imagery may be interested in Sandy Mcgregor's
works, like "Piece of Mind" (and many more).

Sandy is based in NSW and his own personal story, about
his recovery from truly devasting circumstances, stands
testament to how we can use the power of our minds to
assist in securing our goals, in the future.

Sandy's website can be found at:

Sandy Macgregor's guided imagery site ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I am interested in who visualises how much money they are going to make trading, be it weekly, monthly or yearly, before they start the period in question.
> 
> If you don`t then why, and, or what do you do?




All the time mate many times everyday.

Helps me live healthy, i have sometimes been caught to dream too big so i sorta make things a tad realistic.

My goal is for the end of next year to have enough passive income to cover my total expenses on a monthly basis. I then figure out what i need in order to acheive that, then i set out to get it (which is what im doing now). Once i have acheived that, then i can say im financially independent and will venture onto the road of financial freedom.

Not easy, but beats working for 50 yrs because you have to.

And everyday it requires me to visualize that. The more i visualize the more it becomes clear i can achieve it. Very hard to acheive something if you dont believe you can.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> ...... anybody interested in learning about visualising goals and
> other guided imagery may be interested in Sandy Mcgregor's
> ...




Yogi,

Thanks for the link. I`ll peruse it and comment later.

Snake


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

Just read the site and poor bloke had his 3 daughters murdered. 

Great story of recovery


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Hi Ageo,



> Helps me live healthy, i have sometimes been caught to dream too big so i sorta make things a tad realistic.




Visualising and dreaming are two of the same, but I see visualising as a realistic goal that one strives to achieve. That is you visualise what it is and then how to get to it. 



> My goal is for the end of next year to have enough passive income to cover my total expenses on a monthly basis. I then figure out what i need in order to acheive that, then i set out to get it (which is what im doing now). Once i have acheived that, then i can say im financially independent and will venture onto the road of financial freedom.




Achieving the goal through the visualisation process is a daily, weekly, monthly and yearly process. Eg, are today`s losses helping me achieve that goal for the week? 



> Not easy, but beats working for 50 yrs because you have to.




I don`t mind working. It`s the boss, type of job and workplace culture that I question.



> And everyday it requires me to visualize that. The more i visualize the more it becomes clear i can achieve it. Very hard to acheive something if you dont believe you can.




Good stuff.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi Ageo,
> 
> Achieving the goal through the visualisation process is a daily, weekly, monthly and yearly process. Eg, are today`s losses helping me achieve that goal for the week?





Yep, as i said before not a day goes by where i dont visualize about my goals.

Its crystal clear


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> Yep, as i said before not a day goes by where i dont visualize about my goals.
> 
> Its crystal clear




You are one of the few.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> You are one of the few.





yes i realise, its not easy thow - there are so many times when you doubt yourself. I reckon its a tad harder when your younger aswell as older (supposedly more wiser) people try and steal it from you.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> yes i  realise, its not easy thow - there are so many times when you doubt yourself. I reckon its a tad harder when your younger aswell as older (supposedly more wiser) people try and steal it from you.




I ...though

Yes age helps with decision making and stopping the emotions.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

hehe sorry mate, you know how it is with net spelling. Everything is short to make life easier


----------



## swingstar (12 August 2006)

I have a description of what I want to achieve written in the present tense - as if I've already achieved it and I'm living my desired lifestyle - about 500 words. I read it every morning. I update it every now and then, but its essence stays pretty much the same.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> yes i realise, its not easy thow - there are so many times when you doubt yourself. I reckon its a tad harder when your younger aswell as older (supposedly more wiser) people try and steal it from you.





  Hello....I think visualisation is helpful in remaining focussed on your goals.I have found that other people don`t want me to achieve my goals or prefer I take a path that they think is better for me.This contradiction of what I want and what other people want has been a running battle for years.I will win (or my ego will so the books say).

 Consciously visualising goals requires as much discipline as holding the goal itself.Another factor is time frames.Most people will not let you have what you want because of the belief in price paying,i.e. earning/deserving your goal.That itself is open to other peoples opinions and that is because other people have the physical things we want,therefore determining when we get them.Manipulation is a subtle thing and manifests in many forms.Listen and you will see it.

 Mental,emotional and spiritual goals are much easier to achieve as the individuals own desire/will can achieve these.It may require turning off the `noise`, for example t.v and radio (news,advertising) `cause you subconsciously soak up lots of  stuff that is deadening.

 Finally.....selfishness is required to achieve financial wealth , gimme gimme gimme.It is a scant disreguard for the earth and balance of nature.

 I am one.....I am hoomun.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 August 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> I have a description of what I want to achieve written in the present tense - as if I've already achieved it and I'm living my desired lifestyle - about 500 words. I read it every morning. I update it every now and then, but its essence stays pretty much the same.




How does it help you achieve your goals when you are already there through visualising it in the present tense?

Visualise the goal you have set and then do whatever it takes to reach it. It`s a bit like walking up your hallway removing all objects on the way to unhinder your journey - the goal is to reach the end. In trading it`s selling losers early and pyramiding the ones doing well. The constant monitoring guides you in your choices with the vision of the goal always present. 

I`ll post more later on it.

Have fun


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 August 2006)

> Finally.....selfishness is required to achieve financial wealth , gimme gimme gimme.It is a scant disreguard for the earth and balance of nature.




Hi,

I don`t agree here. Obviously there are issues that are debatable, but generally those who help and share do well.


----------



## Ageo (13 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> the goal is to reach the end.




Snake, i dont think there is ever a end. I mean once you achieve it you dont then stop. More like a checkpoint, once you pass it you move onto the next.

But i do understand where your coming from


----------



## swingstar (13 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> How does it help you achieve your goals when you are already there through visualising it in the present tense?
> 
> Visualise the goal you have set and then do whatever it takes to reach it. It`s a bit like walking up your hallway removing all objects on the way to unhinder your journey - the goal is to reach the end. In trading it`s selling losers early and pyramiding the ones doing well. The constant monitoring guides you in your choices with the vision of the goal always present.
> 
> ...




When I visualise, I'm still aware that there's a lot of work to be done, but visualising something as a far-off goal doesn't stir the juices as much and I gain a much clearer goal. 

Give it a go.


----------



## happytrader (14 August 2006)

Interesting topic Snake

I truly believe that all the world is a stage and that each of us is a character that we consciously or unconsciously create. It is no secret that our significant others often provided us with our first roles and characters. That is why both excellent behaviour and deviate behaviour in anything is often repeated in families. Self fulfilling prophecies you might say. However, that neither makes them true or concrete for us, unless we are ignorant of them or accept them as such. 

Take a good look at your family to see which traits and behaviours you share. Chances are the things you most dislike about them are part of your own repertoire. Great, at least you can bust yourself at it and respond the way you now choose. 

Find people that are successful at what you want to do and copy them. Be ready for discomfort in the form of resistance from yourself and others as you get pushed and pulled back into your old character. Just know its an old protective response between the known and the unknown. I will go as far as to say the more resistance the better the end result will be.

Has it helped me in my life and trading? Definitely, following procedure and doing what is right and in line with my goals is very much an intergral part of my character.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 August 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> ...... anybody interested in learning about visualising goals and
> other guided imagery may be interested in Sandy Mcgregor's
> ...




Hi Yogi,

Personally I believe this can be done alone without courses etc. Some good books maybe.  

Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 August 2006)

happytrader said:
			
		

> Interesting topic Snake
> 
> I truly believe that all the world is a stage and that each of us is a character that we consciously or unconsciously create. It is no secret that our significant others often provided us with our first roles and characters. That is why both excellent behaviour and deviate behaviour in anything is often repeated in families. Self fulfilling prophecies you might say. However, that neither makes them true or concrete for us, unless we are ignorant of them or accept them as such.
> 
> ...




Happy T,

Good stuff.

Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> Snake, i dont think there is ever a end. I mean once you achieve it you dont then stop. More like a checkpoint, once you pass it you move onto the next.
> 
> But i do understand where your coming from




Noted Ageo, but time needs to be taken into acount which my example didn`t.

Is the daily helping achieve the weekly, and is it helping achieve the monthly etc.

Snake


----------



## Ageo (15 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Noted Ageo, but time needs to be taken into acount which my example didn`t.
> 
> Is the daily helping achieve the weekly, and is it helping achieve the monthly etc.
> 
> Snake




ah yes i agree with that (if thats what you meant)   

deadlines (timeframes) are important because they give a sense of urgency.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> ah yes i agree with that (if thats what you meant)
> 
> deadlines (timeframes) are important because they give a sense of urgency.




Chasing the market is a no, no though. At the same time just being recipient to what the market dishes out is also a no, no. 

Ageo,

I`m interested in how this approach affects your risk perspective of the markets? Staying on track can be a difficult thing to achieve, not to mention the discipline test.


----------



## Ageo (17 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Chasing the market is a no, no though. At the same time just being recipient to what the market dishes out is also a no, no.
> 
> Ageo,
> 
> I`m interested in how this approach affects your risk perspective of the markets? Staying on track can be a difficult thing to achieve, not to mention the discipline test.





Snake i didnt mean deadlines as in (you need to make that $1000 today or else you wont achieve your goal and then get hammered type of thing). Deadline is basically putting some value on the goal, i know too many people that have goals but dont put the necessary action into it because they dont value it enough. All a deadline means is that when i visualize i realise the importance of it everyday of what i need to do in order to achieve it.

But in no way is that combined with my trading because as you mentioned chasing the market can make you go bankrupt before you know it (i tried it once on my 2nd day of trading and lost $1300 in 10 minutes lol).

I know with trading there is alwasy another day and plenty of days to achieve the income im after. So it has to be a relaxing and enjoyable journey (slowly but surely).

If my results after a few months are not on par with my goals then i re-evaluate them to make them more "achievable".


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 August 2006)

Ageo said:
			
		

> Snake i didnt mean deadlines as in (you need to make that $1000 today or else you wont achieve your goal and then get hammered type of thing). Deadline is basically putting some value on the goal, i know too many people that have goals but dont put the necessary action into it because they dont value it enough. All a deadline means is that when i visualize i realise the importance of it everyday of what i need to do in order to achieve it.
> 
> But in no way is that combined with my trading because as you mentioned chasing the market can make you go bankrupt before you know it (i tried it once on my 2nd day of trading and lost $1300 in 10 minutes lol).
> 
> ...




Good stuff.
Snake


----------

